# Using UMAI Bags for Capicola, Lomo, Lonzino, Prosciuttini, and Bresaola (QVIEW)



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello All,

I've always a big fan of charcuterie and salami.  I've heard of the UMAI Bags for a while, but didn't want to try it until now.  I've started to cure Capicola two weeks ago, Lomo and Lonzino a week ago, and Prosciuttini and Bresaola over the weekend.  Below are pictures of all the cuts in the zip lock bags for curing except the Capicola in the UMAI bags for the drying process.  Will wait until 40% weight loss before slicing. 

Capicola finished curing and tied to get a rounder shape













IMG_1747.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017






Capicola in UMAI Bags.  Left Capicola dusted with paprika, and right Capicola dusted with cayenne pepper and paprika.













IMG_1748.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017






Lomo and Lonzino still in curing process.  One more week to go before bagging in the UMAI Bag on 4/1/2017.













IMG_1742.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017






Bresaola in Ziploc bag for two weeks curing.  Will put in Umai Bag on 4/8/2017 













IMG_1743.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017






Prosciuttini in Ziploc bag and weighed down during two weeks curing.  Will put in Umai Bag on 4/8/2017.













IMG_1745.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017






Bottom fridge shelf using for charcuterie!













IMG_1749.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## milkman55 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks great!  Subscribed.

Not enough information on the UMAi bag use.  I just ordered the Charcuterie kit this weekend and look forward to getting started.

Going to start with Capicola and Bresaola.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 27, 2017)

Looking good HD!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2017)

HD

Looking good.

Here is a tip for the UMAi.

After the cure process put the meat on a rack with a tray under it to drip and let the meat air dry for a few hours, this will eliminate any liquids in the UMAi bags.


----------



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

nepas said:


> HD
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Nepas,

That what I did with the Capicola before I bagged int he UMAI bag as well.


----------



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

milkman55 said:


> Looks great! Subscribed.
> 
> Not enough information on the UMAi bag use. I just ordered the Charcuterie kit this weekend and look forward to getting started.
> 
> Going to start with Capicola and Bresaola.


Thanks milkman55.  Yep there aren't much info on the UMAi bag use, so only way to know is to try it.  Capicola and Bresaola are the easiest cut to start with.  Hope it will turns out good.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks great! I've been very pleased with the uMAI bags. Bresaola and salami came out great. I've got a Lonzino drying now.


----------



## jeepsjeep (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks great so far, thanks for posting as I just ordered UMAi bags this morning!  I will be following this for sure


----------



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Looks great! I've been very pleased with the uMAI bags. Bresaola and salami came out great. I've got a Lonzino drying now.


Thanks MyOwnIdaho, do you have any pictures of the Bresaola and salami that you did?


----------



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

JeepsJeep said:


> Looks great so far, thanks for posting as I just ordered UMAi bags this morning!  I will be following this for sure


Thanks JeepsJeep, I will post updates along the way.  I hope it will turns out good.  What are you planning to make?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 27, 2017)

hdhong said:


> Thanks MyOwnIdaho, do you have any pictures of the Bresaola and salami that you did?



There's a lot of pictures in these threads.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257733/umai-cacciatore

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258511/bresaola-bandwagon

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259427/lonzino-on-my-mind#post_1681955


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2017)

milkman55 said:


> Looks great! Subscribed.
> 
> Not enough information on the UMAi bag use. I just ordered the Charcuterie kit this weekend and look forward to getting started.
> 
> Going to start with Capicola and Bresaola.


I use UMAi all the time for my dry. Lemme know if you need help.


----------



## hdhong (Mar 27, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> There's a lot of pictures in these threads.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257733/umai-cacciatore
> 
> ...


Thanks MO


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 27, 2017)

hdhong said:


> Thanks MO



You're welcome. FWIW, nepas is the man when it comes to the uMAI.


----------



## hdhong (Apr 1, 2017)

Capicola started weight was 1209g for the large piece and 683g for the small piece.  After one week in the UMAI Bag, the large piece weight at 1107g about 8% weight lost, the small piece weight at 608g about 10.9% weight lost.  Going to wait until about 40% weight lost for each piece before slicing. 













IMG_1770.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 1, 2017


















IMG_1771.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## hdhong (Apr 1, 2017)

After two weeks curing the Lomo and Lonzimo are ready for the Umai Bag.

One piece coated with paprika will be Lomo.













IMG_1767.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 1, 2017






This piece lightly coated with white pepper and will be Lonzimo.













IMG_1768.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 1, 2017






Both Piece are in the UMAI bag and weighted at 1194g.  Will check in a week to see how much weight it will loose.













IMG_1769.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 1, 2017)

Those are looking great! I realized the other day I forgot to tie my Lonzino. Fortunately it doesn't affect flavor.


----------



## hdhong (Apr 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Those are looking great! I realized the other day I forgot to tie my Lonzino. Fortunately it doesn't affect flavor.



That's good.  Tying just to keep the shape nicer for presentation.  Shouldn't affect the flavor.


----------



## hdhong (Apr 9, 2017)

After two weeks in the Umai Bags for drying, the large capicola weight in at 1043 grams (about 14% weight lost), the small capicola weight in at 551 grams (about 19% weight lost).













IMG_1800.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_1799.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017






The Lomo and Lonzino after one week, the weight in at 1055 gram (about 11% weight lost).













IMG_1801.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017






Started to bag the proscuitto and bresaola













IMG_1794.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_1796.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_1797.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_1798.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_1795.JPG



__ hdhong
__ Apr 9, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 9, 2017)

You sir, are hooked. Lol! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## hdhong (Apr 10, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> You sir, are hooked. Lol! You will not be disappointed.


LoL, yes I am hook.  Just can't wait to try it, I have no patience.


----------



## hdhong (May 8, 2017)

Updated for the first small piece of capicola.  The capicola finally lost 40% its weight over the weekend and sliced for tasting.  Love the taste!













IMG_1915.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 8, 2017


















IMG_1918.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 8, 2017


















IMG_1919.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 8, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (May 8, 2017)

That looks like it turned out great!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2017)

YEEEEEUP

Looks good.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 8, 2017)

That does look really good!  UMAi is a great process isn't it?


----------



## hdhong (May 8, 2017)

Love the UMAI bags CrankyB, didn't know how it would turns out since this is my first time using UMAI bag.  The bags made it so much easier to cure meat at home.  Looking into making some salumi next.  Will update more on other cuts of meat once it's done.  I Should have the Lonzino and Lomo done today or this weekend.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

Following this thread. I've not tried making dry cured meats but have always been interested in the process. First I have heard of the uMAI bags. I thought one would need to invest in a drying chamber.

I want to make capicola and prosciutto.


----------



## hdhong (May 9, 2017)

Updated on the Lonzino and Lomo.  Weighted in at 40% weight lost yesterday, sliced, and tasted.  Tasted amazing!

Lonzino













IMG_1929.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 9, 2017


















IMG_1933.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 9, 2017






Lomo













IMG_1930.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 9, 2017


















IMG_1931.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 9, 2017


----------



## isitdoneyet (May 9, 2017)

That looks amazing. 

I have a question for all of you. How do you guys save/store your finished product (If you don't eat it all in a day). Do you slice-vac-seal and freeze, or vac-seal larger pieces and freeze, or vac-seal and refrigerate? Just getting started in this dry cure stuff and trying to figure out the best way to store.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 9, 2017)

isitdoneyet said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> I have a question for all of you. How do you guys save/store your finished product (If you don't eat it all in a day). Do you slice-vac-seal and freeze, or vac-seal larger pieces and freeze, or vac-seal and refrigerate? Just getting started in this dry cure stuff and trying to figure out the best way to store.


Slice and vac seal, or vac seal the whole or partial piece.  Then refrigerate.

You will love what you create once you get started!


----------



## hdhong (May 9, 2017)

isitdoneyet said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> I have a question for all of you. How do you guys save/store your finished product (If you don't eat it all in a day). Do you slice-vac-seal and freeze, or vac-seal larger pieces and freeze, or vac-seal and refrigerate? Just getting started in this dry cure stuff and trying to figure out the best way to store.


Exactly what CrankyBuzzard said. 

I normally vac-seal larger piece and refrigerate.  When I want to eat it again just cut where the seal and slice then reseal again.  You can slice and seal then refrigerate as well.


----------



## isitdoneyet (May 9, 2017)

Thanks,

Would freezing change the texture of the finished product? How long does it last sealed and refrigerated?


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 9, 2017)

isitdoneyet said:


> Thanks,
> Would freezing change the texture of the finished product? How long does it last sealed and refrigerated?



Due to the loss of moisture, there should be less texture change with the dried product than with the raw or cooked pork meat.


----------



## myownidaho (May 9, 2017)

I slice, portion out, vacuum seal and freeze. It's worked pretty well so far.


----------



## hdhong (May 30, 2017)

Bresaola finally hit the 40% weight lost mark.  Sliced and sprinkle with black pepper and lemon juice.













IMG_2012.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 30, 2017


















IMG_2013.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 30, 2017


















IMG_2014.JPG



__ hdhong
__ May 30, 2017


----------

